
Ask HN: What are the best sample databases for Postgres? - ripley12
In the SQL Server world, Microsoft has always provided a mid-sized sample database (most recently WideWorldImporters, historically AdventureWorks and Northwind). This is really useful for getting hands-on experience with database administration, query tuning, and the like.<p>I&#x27;m new to Postgres and looking for something similar. Postgres people: what are your favourite sample databases for learning+testing?<p>I noticed that Microsoft has published a Postgres version of WideWorldImporters (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Azure&#x2F;azure-postgresql&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;samples&#x2F;databases&#x2F;wide-world-importers) but it seems like a work in progress (to put it nicely).
======
taffer
The Sakila DVD rental database is available for a number of RDMS including
Postgres: [https://github.com/jOOQ/jOOQ/tree/master/jOOQ-
examples/Sakil...](https://github.com/jOOQ/jOOQ/tree/master/jOOQ-
examples/Sakila)

There is also the more idiomatic Pagila database (also DVD rental) for
Postgres: [http://www.postgresqltutorial.com/postgresql-sample-
database...](http://www.postgresqltutorial.com/postgresql-sample-database/)

~~~
ripley12
Thanks! I've added some modern links to Sakila+Pagila to the postgresql.org
wiki (which was woefully out of date)
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Sample_Databases](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Sample_Databases)

